# FS | Vintage Strap for Omega



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi guys

All my straps are completely handmade in my workshop - SeaLeather

I also blogged about their work in one of the thread of this forum, go and read. Also my instagram

Pure execution. Vintage "Full grain" leather strap for @Omega Speedmaster watch.
What does "Full grain" mean? This is skin with the most natural face, all the smallest details are visible on it, as if you were looking at the skin on your hand, you would see the smallest wrinkles and other details.

The strap is available for order and has dimensions 20/18 mm, 120/75mm
Price 110$


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

Up


----------

